# Garlic, Anyone?



## Guest (Jul 27, 2000)

I'll put it simply: Garlic tastes great, but the next day it's a monster. Does anyone else who has IBS-D find themselves with atrocious Bowel mvmts. the next day? Every time I eat anything with lots of garlic in it, it just makes for a miserable experience. Am I the only one?


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2000)

I am IBS-C, but I am aggravated by garlic. I HATE the taste of garlic, and I think that is what makes it so bad for me. Usually, if I don't like the way a food tastes, I don't digest it well. Anyway, garlic gives me nausea and worsens my C.


----------



## Libbys (Aug 21, 2000)

I have been off garlic for three days and am much better with the D problem and gas. But - how can one go out to a restaurant without eating garlic? Is there some pill one can take to counteract it..?


----------



## BloatedLady (Aug 8, 2000)

While I like food that contains garlic, a certain recipe of yogurt (which I tolerate well), garlic (no prob in sauces etc) and cucumbers causes extremely persistent bloating, and a horrendous feeling of fullness. Often pain too. Sucks.


----------



## BloatedLady (Aug 8, 2000)

While I like food that contains garlic, a certain recipe of yogurt (which I tolerate well), garlic (no prob in sauces etc) and cucumbers causes extremely persistent bloating, and a horrendous feeling of fullness. Often pain too. Sucks.------------------BloatedLady


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2000)

Gena- I LOVE garlic and if I eat alot it kills me the next day too. I have foul-smelling loose BM's. I'm IBS-D. Haven't found anything to counteract it though....Kelly


----------

